

Dual EC DRBG, The Saga Continues - dsl
https://gist.github.com/0xabad1dea/8165378

======
andrewcooke
his (daniel brown's) position seems consistent to me - it may have had a
backdoor, but it wasn't obvious that it did, it was documented how to avoid
the risk, and it's the only prng with a proof (apparently - i wouldn't
know...). why are we so angry with him? is he the nsa? did he get the money?
he seems to work for certicom, not rsa.

